

Quantum information teleported between distant atoms  - dhimes
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/40133/title/Quantum_information_teleported_between_distant_atoms

======
grandalf
how fast does the information get transmitted? Is it instant or at the speed
of light?

~~~
davidmathers
No information is transmitted. It's like this with every article about
entanglement.

If I have a red chip and a black chip and I mail one to you and one to your
friend in New York then as soon you open your envelope and see a red chip the
information "the envelope in New York contains a black chip" will be
"teleported" from New York to your brain. Or not.

~~~
davidmathers
Here's a great interview I linked to last time there was an entanglement
article on HN: <http://www.signandsight.com/features/614.html>

And Eliezer Yudkowsky linked to his own explanation:
<http://www.overcomingbias.com/2008/05/spooky-action-a.html>

The HN item was: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=276058>

~~~
captainobvious
Uhh doesn't Eliezer Yudkowsky's account explicitly discount the envelope
explanation?

~~~
davidmathers
That was a metaphor not an explanation. What's actually happening is pretty
much incomprehensible, but is just as unrelated to the transmission of
information as my metaphor.

~~~
Eliezer
What gets "teleported" is indexical information, information about _which
Everett branch_ "you" happen to be in.

One might say that _you_ are in the envelope - different versions of you in
different envelopes.

It may sound odd, but it makes a whole lot of completely unphysical behavior
in the "collapse" "theory" evaporate in a puff of smoke.

